# Поздравим нового преподавателя zirreX



## akok (10 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!! Пусть твои студенты будут умны как ты


----------



## грум (10 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Techno (10 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## aidoqa (10 Сен 2011)

поздравляю))) желаю успехов в жизни)))


----------



## Warrior Kratos (10 Сен 2011)

*zirreX * проверь пожалуйста мой ответ!! (шутка





)
Поздравляю, будь отличным преподавателем


----------



## Arbitr (10 Сен 2011)

прив Дим.. поздравляю в который раз)) а помнишь как все начиналось??)


----------



## Tiare (10 Сен 2011)

Ура, в полку преподавателей прибавление! 

Дима, поздравляю!


----------



## Farger (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!! Желаю успехов на преподавательском поприще!


----------



## icotonev (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!!Удачи..!


----------



## iskander-k (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю !


----------



## shestale (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю и желаю побольше сообразительных студентов


----------



## Alex1983 (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю. Всего наилучшего!!!


----------



## Сашка (11 Сен 2011)

поздравляю))


----------



## Sfera (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю, Дима =))


----------



## S.R (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## thyrex (11 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila (12 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## goredey (12 Сен 2011)

поздравляю!


----------



## Lexer (12 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю! Успехов!


----------



## Severnyj (12 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю)


----------



## Drongo (13 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю Дима, пойду к тебе на третий курс учиться или ещё пожалуй подожду Машу, потом к вам. ))) Потом вам буду писать это :biggrin:


Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> zirreX проверь пожалуйста мой ответ!! (шутка )


----------



## zirreX (14 Сен 2011)

Всем спасибо! 



Drongo написал(а):


> пойду к тебе на третий курс учиться или ещё пожалуй подожду Машу, потом к вам. )))


Жду.


----------



## Arbitr (14 Сен 2011)

и меня с собой возьмите.. буду у вас списывать)))


----------

